

Microsoft Looking At Office For Linux In 2014 - interesse
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5MzU

======
Capricornucopia
This is hilarious! I have two points to make:

1\. M$ has been trying to sabotage GNU/Linux for at least the past 20 years.
"Secureboot" on Windows 8 OEM UEFI is just the most recent attempt.

2\. Why should I pay over $120/year ($10/month) for a subscription to an
application suite that has all of its GOOD features replicated in LibreOffice,
with a shitty UI and all that DRM on top of it?!

P.S. If you try to tell me that Ubuntu, Red Hat, etc. have been working on
"Secureboot" fixes, that's irrelevant. The fact that they had to come up with
fixes in the first place is horrendous. And now when I buy new socket LGA
1155, 1156 or Xeon mobos, I have to ask if "Secureboot" is on it if it has
UEFI BIOS.

~~~
kimagure
I personally haven't found any WYSIWYG equation editors that are nearly as
fast, easy to edit, and good looking at the built-in MathType/MS Word equation
editor.

If anyone has suggestions for LO plug-ins or other free software, let me know.

